# A very light hearted topic!



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

So, when naming Paris & Coco, I took WEEKS to arrive at their actual names. :wacko1: 
_During this time, my best friend was saying "Why don't you just get it over with, and call them both *Monkey*! 
You can call them Monkey 1 and Monkey 2!!!_ :rofl: 
The reason that this is so funny, is that she knew that any Malt I have previously cared for, I have nicknamed Monkey.
"Sunny" would answer to Monkey and "Muffin" was also Monkey...
So, you guessed it, I do call them both to me with "Monkeys, come here!".... :HistericalSmiley: 

_I also call Paris: Pear-Bear and Pear!
Coco is: Cocos, Coke, and Coaxs. (She also gets affectionately called "Barf Bucket" :brownbag: in the Hummer...) My poor baby..._

Hubby says that they will get an identity crisis with all the names, 
but I think that their nicknames are close enough to their original names, that they should be okay and not require counselling.  

Just curious: *What is your SILLY NAME FOR YOUR FLUFF BUCKET???*


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

That is so funny because I call Bailey "Monkey" too! She has plenty of nicknames and it amazes me that she knows I'm talking to her when I use them  Some of her nicknames are: Monkey, Sassy, Gracie, Lucy, May May, Baby Girl, Susie, and many more... now that I think of it I'm really not sure how she got some of these names LOL


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

we call remy nick nolte when his hair is down (not in a topknot) and all over his eyes. haha. but funny thing is he responds to it!! LOL


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Shiloh's nick name is Shi or Shi-Shi...that's pronounced "Shy" which is kinda true to her personality! LOL.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We call them foofer fwuffs,or smidgens as a group. Individualy they all have their own crazy names which oddly enough they answer to.
I call Rylee my doodlebug or doodles. 
Emily is M&M or boo boo. 
Sasha is kissenator or lickenator.
Amber is pinkie pie ,pinkie or the pinkster. We also call her twiddles,a customer got that started ,she said Amber has a twiddle butt for her cocker spaniel docked tail...
Lil Bit is bitsy or bitsybug. 
Harry the cat is Harry Houdini, since he gets into places he shouldn't ,like the roof!

My husband calls him Harry Von Rickter,don't ask me why I have no idea... He even makes up crazy stories about him being german royalty,have no idea where that comes from... Al did a lot of drugs in the 80's so maybe that's it....


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'll call Bisou, "chou-chou", sugarbaby or shug.... My husband calls her "toutou".


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

:biggrin: Fairy is Ms. Fatty - she´s small and skinny - lol
Steini (short for Einstein) is Mr. Brain - he tries to make us think, he´s not very clever sometimes - but he is!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Amber:
Amby (she answers to this one aswell as Amber :biggrin: )
Ambs
Amber bamber
Bambi
Missy
little miss

Roxy:
Rox
Rox a pox
Missy
little miss

Milo:
Miles 
Miley
Buddy
fluff ball(more so when he first arrived here - even though he has more hair now!!)

I think thats it.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I call Mercedes Sades and my husband calls her Monster because she loves everything his


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Rain is called Rainybutt, Rainy, Rain amd CeeCee is called Cee, CeeCeebutt, and Ceesor.

This is so funny, the calendar I made, on one of Rain's pictures, I put Rainybutt below her picture and my sister ask me if that was the breeder I got her from.....LOL!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie: Dude (he's my main dude), Arch-a-rooney, Booboo boy, or just plain Boo

Abbey: Dudette, Abbers, Abbey Dabby Doo, Dabby or just plain Dabs (don't ask, :wacko1: I don't know how I came up with that, LOL)

Ava: Baby Dudette, Ava Baby, Sweet Stuff or Baby

Tinker: Little Dude, Tinky Winky, Tinks or mommy's baby boy


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Katie ( aka Halstor's Kiss Me Kate): aka Katie Jane, KT,Missy Kissy, Waddles ( because she does) Sassy Lassie ( cuz she looks like Lassie)

Emma: Em, M&M, Mommas Girl, EmmieLou, EmmaDarling, the Demon ( when she is picking Mimi up by the topknot) - this is not acceptable! Lickinator, Lick-rish

Mimi ( "Diamond Its All About Me" on her papers): Mimi Mumu, Dinky,Twinky Dink, Baby , Dinky Do, Ezmerelda when she is a dirty mess

Its amazing they know you are talking about them or to them no matter what the name is that you call them


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 14 2010, 12:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873394


> we call remy nick nolte when his hair is down (not in a topknot) and all over his eyes. haha. but funny thing is he responds to it!! LOL[/B]


Nick Nolte :HistericalSmiley: 

As a duo B&E are always called "The Peas" they really are 2 peas in a pod :wub: 

Benny: Bubba, Bubba Ganoush, B Man, B Money 

Emma: Ems girl, Emily, Lucy Ann <-----don't know how that came about...I think it's her alter ego :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

This is fun! I love all the nicknames.

Villemo, we call Bogie "Einstein" when his hair is down from his top knot because he looks like that crazy picture of Einstein sticking his tongue out. 

I also call him Bogs (long o), Little Man, and Rico Suave. Hubby and I have an inside joke and also call him "Righty". If I ever get to meet any of you in person and the subject comes up I'll share why...

Nick Nolte! Too funny!!!!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

We call Lola "Lolar Bear". 

In the summer when it was really humid and gross outside, I would ask my bf if he wanted to take Lola for a walk by asking him if he wanted to go Lolar-blading/skating :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

haha these are cute to read

paddy's name is officially paddington, but i think i've called him that maybe once in his entire life 

so he's usually paddy, paddy cakes, paddy baby, paddy bear, paddy waddy, etc


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 14 2010, 09:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873452


> QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 14 2010, 12:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873394





> we call remy nick nolte when his hair is down (not in a topknot) and all over his eyes. haha. but funny thing is he responds to it!! LOL[/B]


Nick Nolte :HistericalSmiley: 

[/B][/QUOTE]

it's kind of sad because we'll say "come here nick nolte" and he'll come running with his bangs flopping up and down and we'll be cracking up! but he's my cutie pie!! we also call him rems, remster and baby


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Gosh, both of mine have so many - I talk non-stop to them. lol

Annie is Annie Pa Nanny banana Fanna Fanny - and she answers to it - for short I call her Miss Pa Nanny. She's also lil bit and lil bitsky.

Sophie also has many nicknames that she answers to - Sophie Ophie - Boo Boo - she doesn't care what you call her just don't call her late for dinner. lol


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I call Dora "Dora diddle doo" or "diddles" or "baby doll" or "stinkerpie." Quite a variety.  I think I got "stinkerpie" from my mom, she used it as a pet name occasionally. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

QUOTE (heartmadeforyou @ Jan 14 2010, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873459


> This is fun! I love all the nicknames.
> 
> Villemo, we call Bogie "Einstein" when his hair is down from his top knot because he looks like that crazy picture of Einstein sticking his tongue out.[/B]


you mean this one?
















my little boy knows his name ... :biggrin:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

QUOTE (villemo @ Jan 14 2010, 10:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873517


> you mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! Thats the one! :rofl:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Bianca is affectionately called Bianki-poo, Stinki-poo, Bella, Boo-Boo & Chunker
Bitsy is affectionately called Itsy Bitsy, Bitsy Girl, Pumpkin, Piddler & Gremlin

Mine both answer to all of their names and Bitsy's only 18 weeks.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (heartmadeforyou @ Jan 14 2010, 11:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873530


> QUOTE (villemo @ Jan 14 2010, 10:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873517





> you mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! Thats the one! :rofl: 









[/B][/QUOTE]

cute!! i see the resemblance  
oh and love that image of your pup with his hair in his face! reminds me of remy channeling nick!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I call Haley "My Baby Girl" :heart:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Zoe: Zoe Ann, honey bunny, Zoe girl, pretty girl.

Jett: Little man, Jett-ster, Jett-ski


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy is usually Cosy but sometimes she's Bitsy or Baby. 

_she's called me bad girl a time or two just because I peed on the throw rug ONCE._ ~Cosy


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 14 2010, 06:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873672


> Cosy is usually Cosy but sometimes she's Bitsy or Baby.
> 
> _she's called me bad girl a time or two just because I peed on the throw rug ONCE._ ~Cosy[/B]


LOL!! aww Cosy you are too cute to be a bad girl. don't listen to mommy!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 14 2010, 06:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873673


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 14 2010, 06:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873672





> Cosy is usually Cosy but sometimes she's Bitsy or Baby.
> 
> _she's called me bad girl a time or two just because I peed on the throw rug ONCE._ ~Cosy[/B]


LOL!! aww Cosy you are too cute to be a bad girl. don't listen to mommy! 

[/B][/QUOTE]

True that!! Cosy, you can do NO wrong with a face like that! 

I forgot, also call Shiloh "Bunny" cause she hops around like a little bunny.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Maggie and Abbies have so many nicknames. :biggrin: 

Maggie- Maggas, Mags, Mo-Mo, Maggie May, Maggilies, Mag Pie, Princess

Abbie- Abba Dabs, Abbie Dabbie Do, Abs, Peanut, Baby Loves

for both- Bug A Boos, Puffins, Lovies


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay, I have to admit the worst name I call Tyler is ....David. That's my son's name so many times when tyler does something wrong or I'm trying to get him to do something or come to me I'll say "David...uh Tyler."  So embarrassing and driving my son and Dh crazy. They're always correcting me...I barely know I've done it. I've been saying David for 19 years and since he's away at college I just transfer his name to Tyler...really hard to break the habit especially in the heat of the moment.
Other than that, I mostly call Tyler by his name but sometimes call him Pussycat, Ty Ty, Schtunk (I think Yiddish for little stinker), love pie, turbo dog and pooch.


----------



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

QUOTE (villemo @ Jan 14 2010, 08:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873517


> QUOTE (heartmadeforyou @ Jan 14 2010, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873459





> This is fun! I love all the nicknames.
> 
> Villemo, we call Bogie "Einstein" when his hair is down from his top knot because he looks like that crazy picture of Einstein sticking his tongue out.[/B]


you mean this one?
















my little boy knows his name ... :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOVE IT!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 14 2010, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873737


> Okay, I have to admit the worst name I call Tyler is ....David. That's my son's name so many times when tyler does something wrong or I'm trying to get him to do something or come to me I'll say "David...uh Tyler."  So embarrassing and driving my son and Dh crazy. They're always correcting me...I barely know I've done it. I've been saying David for 19 years and since he's away at college I just transfer his name to Tyler...really hard to break the habit especially in the heat of the moment.
> Other than that, I mostly call Tyler by his name but sometimes call him Pussycat, Ty Ty, Schtunk (I think Yiddish for little stinker), love pie, turbo dog and pooch.[/B]


I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who does this! I'm always calling Axel my son's name (Austin) and sometimes I call Austin "Axel!"

Nicknames for my babies:

Madison: Madisony, Diva-girl, Precious-darling-baby-girl, and Katie (that's my daughter's name and she's always saying "pay attention to me!") Jim just came and got Madison out of my lap and called her Madisundo-compundo - I have no idea where that came from!

Axel: Axelroni, and his newest name is "The Sheriff" because he makes sure our cats have no fun. He's always enforcing "his" laws around here!


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

I call Sammy Sambuca, baby gerbal, furball, white little thing, booboo, poopey head ( :brownbag: not sure how that one came about), bucaria, just to name a few. :biggrin:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Other than “my love,” which I say to him when I leave for work every morning, I don’t really have a nickname for him – didn’t want to get him confused. My parents however, use “macho man” (my dad calls him this) and “mi niño precioso” (my mom calls him her precious little boy).


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie is: Monkey, Monkeyface, Josieposiepuddin'inpie, Josiebean, Bean, Bean blossom, Beanie, Beanie-weenie, Wuppy, Wuppydoodle, Wup-a-doo, and the Yackmaster (when she pukes).


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Madison's Mom @ Jan 15 2010, 09:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873788


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 14 2010, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873737





> Okay, I have to admit the worst name I call Tyler is ....David. That's my son's name so many times when tyler does something wrong or I'm trying to get him to do something or come to me I'll say "David...uh Tyler."  So embarrassing and driving my son and Dh crazy. They're always correcting me...I barely know I've done it. I've been saying David for 19 years and since he's away at college I just transfer his name to Tyler...really hard to break the habit especially in the heat of the moment.
> Other than that, I mostly call Tyler by his name but sometimes call him Pussycat, Ty Ty, Schtunk (I think Yiddish for little stinker), love pie, turbo dog and pooch.[/B]


I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who does this! I'm always calling Axel my son's name (Austin) and sometimes I call Austin "Axel!"

Nicknames for my babies:

Madison: Madisony, Diva-girl, Precious-darling-baby-girl, and Katie (that's my daughter's name and she's always saying "pay attention to me!") Jim just came and got Madison out of my lap and called her Madisundo-compundo - I have no idea where that came from!

Axel: Axelroni, and his newest name is "The Sheriff" because he makes sure our cats have no fun. He's always enforcing "his" laws around here!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Phew. :smheat: So glad I'm not the only one calling their fluff by their skin kid's name. I think I need them to wear big name tags around their necks. :HistericalSmiley: BTW I also call Tyler Tippecanoe-and-Tyler-too (or however you spell it).


----------

